# Ditch your plastic sleeves, wrap your oars.



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Raftfix is discounting rope wrapping on oars 20% for April and May. Re wrap your torn up rope on old oars or get the feel and bite of rope wrap instead of the clunk and slip of plastic sleeves. Anyone that has made the switch will tell you its worth it. As always, you can drop off your oars direct with me or at Down River Equipment if you are making a stop in there. Give us a call with questions at 720 240 3628 or send an email to [email protected].


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

With the discount, oars without existing wrap are $40 and oars with existing wrap are $50.


----------



## ehurrle (Sep 13, 2013)

I would love to replace my sleeves, I wish I lived closer. I will try to keep it in mind if I'm heading to Denver...


----------

